# Lose/Lose



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Community, 
Ich denke jedem sollte der Name "*Space Invaders*" was sagen oder? Mittlerweile gibt es ja im Internet genüge Klone davon, aber es gibt auch etwas andere Versionen. Eine davon ist aber was ganz besonders und nennt sich *Lose/Lose*. Auf dem ersten, zweiten und vielleicht noch auf den dritten Blick sieht das Spiel aus wie ein billiger Space Invaders Klon, aber das kleine Spiel hat 2 nette Extras. 
Das erste Extra ist: Wenn Ihr mit euren Schiff gegen ein anderes fliegt zerstört sich das Spiel selbst. 
Das zweite, durchaus wichtigere Extra, ist: Zerstört Ihr einen Gegner löscht das Spiel eine zufällige Datei auf euren Rechner, ohne dass es euch verrät welches ist. Es wird lediglich kurz die Dateiendung angezeigt, das war es aber auch. 
Nun gut, einer mag nun denken "So etwas spielt doch eh keiner!". Falsch gedacht, denn in der High-Score gibt es mittlerweile über 40 Einträge... Das Spiel existiert derzeit nur für MacOS.

Um die Quelle zu zitieren:


> Das Programm ist gedacht als Kunst im weitesten Sinne - es werfe etwa laut Beschreibungstext die Frage auf, ob virtuelles Eigentum tatsächlich so wichtig sein könne wie physikalische Besitztümer. Außerdem weist der Autor darauf hin, dass die Aliens eigentlich gar nicht angreifen - oder zumindest nicht auf den Spieler feuern. Wer ist wirklich der Aggressor?


Was denkt Ihr? Kann das Spiel so eine Diskussion anregen? Und was haltet Ihr von der Idee? 

Quelle:
golem.de


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Idee genial.
So wird einem erst bewusst: würde ich ein Spiel installieren, dass Daten löscht? Brauche ich diese Daten, obwohl sie in der Theorie nicht wirklich was wert sind, sondern sie nur zu etwas wertvollem gemacht werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (23. September 2009)

Goodbye, boot.ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2009)

Naja, dass es für Mac OS ist hat einen entscheidenden Vorteil : man kann zocken solange man will und danach per Time Machine alles wiederherstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. September 2009)

Ich rufe mal laut "crap" in den Raum, sehe mich gelangweilt um und tue so, als war nichts gewesen


----------



## dragon1 (23. September 2009)

verdammt... installiere gerade wc3 wieder >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> verdammt... installiere gerade wc3 wieder >.<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (23. September 2009)

So hat man wenigstens den Nervenkitzel, das wirklich etwas mehr oder minder wichtiges Gelöscht wird wenn man einen Fehler macht. =)


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> So hat man wenigstens den Nervenkitzel, das wirklich etwas mehr oder minder wichtiges Gelöscht wird wenn man einen Fehler macht. =)


Du machst ja im Spiel keinen Fehler... das Spiel ist ja darauf ausgelegt, dass du deine Gegner abschießt.


----------



## Naho (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du machst ja im Spiel keinen Fehler... das Spiel ist ja darauf ausgelegt, dass du deine Gegner abschießt.


Fehler im Sinne von, wenn du zerstört wirst oder in ein anderes Raumschiff reinfliegst.
So hast du immer den Gedanken im hinterkopf, dass jz zB eine Wichtige datei für die Arbeit zerstört werden könnte( wenn ich das Prinzip des Spiels so richtig verstanden habe)^^


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Fehler im Sinne von, wenn du zerstört wirst oder in ein anderes Raumschiff reinfliegst.
> So hast du immer den Gedanken im hinterkopf, dass jz zB eine Wichtige datei für die Arbeit zerstört werden könnte( wenn ich das Prinzip des Spiels so richtig verstanden habe)^^


Es könnte theoretisch auch irgendwas was im Windows-Ordner oder in der Registry gelöscht werden... 
Um mal zur Idee was zu sagen: 
Gute Idee, Ich selbst würde das Spiel nie auf mein Hauptsystem installieren. Dafür sind mir einige Daten doch zuwichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2009)

Eben, für sowas gibt es Sandboxes oder VMs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

Das Spiel scheint derzeit für Aufregung zu sorgen, selbst Die Tagesschau hat dazu einen schriftlichen Beitrag auf der Website:
http://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/loselose100.html


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

stell dir mal vor du spielst das unwissend auf deinem arbeitsrechner und irgendwann hörst du auf und dir fehlt plötzlich der ordner auf deinem rechern mit einem wichtigen projekt Oo

alter ich glaub ich würd so rausrasten


----------



## Silmyiél (24. September 2009)

gut das der liebe gott externe festplatten erfunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Das Spiel ist böse! Es löscht nur andere Spiele, damit man nur noch das spielt^^.


----------



## Davatar (4. Januar 2010)

Najo...virtuelle Maschine aufsetzen und da drin spielen, dann kommt man sicher hoch in der Rangliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denk nicht, dass es ernsthaft Leute gibt, die in ihrer normalen Arbeits- oder Spielumgebung so ein Spiel spielen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Januar 2010)

das wär höchstens mal ne idee fürn schulcomputer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Januar 2010)

> Ich denk nicht, dass es ernsthaft Leute gibt, die in ihrer normalen Arbeits- oder Spielumgebung so ein Spiel spielen.





dragon1 schrieb:


> verdammt... installiere gerade wc3 wieder >.<


----------



## sympathisant (6. Januar 2010)

unter windows nicht als admin arbeiten sondern mit eingeschränkten benutzerrechten. dürfte nicht viel passieren.

aber ich seh das ganze auch nicht als spiel an. sondern als ne mischung zwischen virus und kunst. ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

0/8.15, das war nur n witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2010)

virtual server... da kann er ruhig was löschen.


----------

